# .22 LR Ammo



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/produ...s-22lr-wolf-40gr-match-target-round-nose-ammo

thought some may be looking for bulk .22 LR


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

It's saying product not found, might already be sold out.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

It's on there, just a bad link. 76.95 for 500 rounds. Wolf brand.

They have another brand that is 500 rounds for 62.95.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

milesvdustin said:


> It's on there, just a bad link. 76.95 for 500 rounds. Wolf brand.
> 
> They have another brand that is 500 rounds for 62.95.


 
Huh ? $76.95 for 500 rounds of .22 LR ? Is this some kind of match ammo ?


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike's has Federal .22 LR, 525 count for $19.99 limit 1 per customer. Scott's in Jay still has some also as of 11am today.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Why is .22 so hard to find?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I just left Scott's, Duff said they had 9ar-15's left with more on the way... .22 ammo I still pretty well stocked... I took home another 1500rds, also picked up 1000rds of 7.62x39


----------

